# airlines cut flight



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

British Airways and Polish carrier LOT said they’ll cut routes to Egypt and Air France revealed it will reduce frequencies in North Africa as political turmoil in Arab states hurts demand for air travel. 

British Airways will scrap flights to the Red Sea resort of Sharm El-Sheikh from May 2, according to spokeswoman Cathy West. Polskie Linie Lotnicze LOT SA will halt services to Cairo on the same date through June 30, it said today in a statement. 

BA is exiting Sharm El-Sheikh for “commercial reasons,” West said, while LOT, which will also suspend flights to Beirut and Damascus, cited “lower levels of passenger interest” amid “the unstable social-political situations in the region.”


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't blame them.... things are taking a very bad turn. I have no idea how things are in the rest of Egypt, but there are growing signs of a very conservative minded takeover in Alexandria. Already places which sell liquor now have their doors "half opened." The display windows of most of those places are shut. One of my favorite coffee shops that still sells alcohol has removed their alcohol listing from their menu!!!

There are way too many posters around of missing girls..... However, I am starting to think that they are not real posters because I've noticed that almost all the pictures of the girls in the posters are unveiled - is that a sort of hinting to parents that covered girls do not get kidnapped? 

It's going to be a very interesting summer this year... with Ramadan in the summer before elections, who knows what wave we will have by then.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I don't blame them.... things are taking a very bad turn. I have no idea how things are in the rest of Egypt, but there are growing signs of a very conservative minded takeover in Alexandria. Already places which sell liquor now have their doors "half opened." The display windows of most of those places are shut. One of my favorite coffee shops that still sells alcohol has removed their alcohol listing from their menu!!!
> 
> There are way too many posters around of missing girls..... However, I am starting to think that they are not real posters because I've noticed that almost all the pictures of the girls in the posters are unveiled - is that a sort of hinting to parents that covered girls do not get kidnapped?
> 
> It's going to be a very interesting summer this year... with Ramadan in the summer before elections, who knows what wave we will have by then.


An exadouse, any one who can will have already booked there summer hols for month of aug, I have at least 3 families who are trying to come on hols with me to uk,(no there mixed Muslims and Christians) any one with north coast chalets etc will be there aug, party all night sleep all day. Work , well forget that, lucky if places open 10- 3 
And this combined with elections, ( good idea holding elections right after Ramadan, )
This country will be a tinder box, the right spark well placed will set the whole country alight!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spain has had an increase in it's flight which is good news for the tourist trade, they have picked up the flights that have been cancelled here.


----------

